# HTTP 500 Internal Server Error



## bordois (Jun 24, 2007)

I've been hosting a Beta version of a website for the past few weeks now with IIS and for some reason I am now receiving the HTTP 500 Server Error. 

The error shown without "HTTP friendly messages" is as follows;

*Active Server Pages error 'ASP 0201'

Invalid Default Script Language

The default script language specified for this application is invalid*

I have no idea why this has decided to happen today as it's always been fine until now!

The HTML pages of the site are working fine, it just doesn't want to process the ASP 

Here is the URL; http://volt.no-ip.org

Click "Online Shop" button and you'll get the error.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

You should check with your host.


----------

